# Sarver 'still believes in his people and his plan'



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope this is just him playing to the interview and doesn't believe it. Not with these guys in charge. New Dumber and dumber. 


If you read the article, this will make sense. Quick someone in PHX go make an offer then haha.




> Robert Sarver is no stranger to criticism. He’s been hearing it for years.
> 
> But he still believes in his people. He still believes in his plan. And that is?
> 
> ...



http://www.azcentral.com/insiders/d...ieves-in-his-people-and-his-plan/?sf8904170=1


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

This team is going to be 'rebuilding' until the day he's no longer the owner. But I'm sure you guys are aware of that.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I wonder how high the lottery pick will be when the Suns manage to **** it up.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Won't be high. Call me a conspiracy theorist or whatever, but Stern hates Sarver. Sarver runs his mouth about everything. I don't see the Suns having the "luck" to move up but all the "misfortune" to move down.


----------

